# re locating



## wimo (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi can anyone recommend a removal firm from UK to Australia?? Thanks


----------



## uspropdeals01 (Sep 19, 2011)

Don't know one at this time but I will tell you if I have find what you're looking for


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

i used Freedom Shipping -- Amazing Service, Amazing Prices and they were well priced and good. takes a while for the boat to arrive tho!


----------

